# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لمن اراد ان يعتبر

## فتاة السلام

2- أقول له كش .. كش

تروي هذه القصة سيدة فاضلة وداعية فتقول: 
ذهبت للمستوصف وبعد أن أخذت رقم الدخول وجلست أنتظر دوري دخلت شابة جميلة ولكنها متبرجة وملابسها غير محتشمة أخذت رقمها وجلست.. شيء بداخلي يدعوني لتقديم نصيحة لها و بعد تردد توكلت على الله وجلست بجانبها ،سلمت عليها وأخذت أعاتبها بلطف وأبين لها ما وقعت به من مخالفات لأوامر الله فما كان منها إلا أن نهرتني بشدة لتدخلي فيما لا يعنيني فهي حرة فيما تعمل وترتدي..كما تقول 
عدت لمكاني ، ولكن ذلك الهاتف بداخلي عاد هو أيضا .. لم لا أحدثها عن الموت هادم اللذات توجهت إليها مبتسمة وطلبت منها أن تجيبني على سؤال واحد فقط فقالت بتأفف: تفضلي . 
قلت: لو جاءك ملك الموت الآن ماذا ستقولين له 
ردت وليتها ما ردت فقالت بسخرية: أقول له كش .. كش 
نزلت إجابتها كالصاعقة علي ليظهر رقمي في اللوحة.. دخلت على الدكتورة بتلك الكلمات.. وأنا بحالة ذهول كيف لإنسان أن يتفوه
خرجت بعد إجراء اللازم لأرى جمهرة من النساء والممرضات يرددن " أنا لله وأنا إليه راجعون " اقتربت أكثر فماذا رأيت 
إنها تلك الشابة وقد سقطت ميته لقد كان يومها وما ذلك الهاتف إلا لإعطائها الفرصة لتنوي التوبة ولكنها لم 

تستفد من هذه الفرصة أتى ملك الموت وما استطاعت أن تقول له شيئا. 
قصة نهديها لمن غره طول العمر                        (  فتاة السلام   )

----------


## مروة عاشور

نسأل الله السلامة وأن يرزقنا حسن الخاتمة
شكر الله لكِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا

----------


## ليلى الفهد

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله, اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبنا على الإيمان .

----------

